# Electronics Essentials: Soldering (Episode 2)



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Finally! I managed to get episode 2 finished off. By request... soldering! I had actually planned to include some soldering tips at the end of the NEXT episode, but "Creepy Junior" suggested put it in its own episode, since I had so much material (I was shooting this AND the next epsiode together).




I hope you enjoy it. Stay safe!


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

What temp did you put your soldering iron at?


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

To be honest, I don't know. The temperature is supposedly adjustable by changing out the tip, but I've only ever had the one. If I can figure it out, I'll let you know.


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Last year I bought this Digital Soldering Station from Radio Shack on a recommendation from Halstaff. I want to say that I used around 600 deg.(?). It definitely makes a difference!


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

Great video! I agree with SavageEye, a quality soldering station is a must if you're going to do any moderate amount of PCB soldering. The basic fire sticks from Radio Shack do work, but there is a huge difference in the quality of the joints and ease of soldering.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Rev. Noch and SavageEye are right on! The quality of the soldering iron can make a huge difference. A basic iron will get the job done, but like you said... if you're doing any regular amount of soldering, particularly on PCBs, get a decent one. The one I have, and used in the video, is probably close to 30 years old and has been going strong that whole time. if you take good care of these things, they can definitely last! Well worth the investment.


----------



## Joven76 (Oct 5, 2012)

*

Dan,

Question for you. I am making a fading LED circuit, but am not using a printed circuit board. I'm using a project board from Radio Shack, a 555 timer, transistor, capacitor, resistor (5.6k to control the fade rate). How would you go about soldering the wires to connect the components when soldering? I ran into an issue last night when trying to solder everything together because the space between the pins of the 555 timer are so close together. I feel I may have used too much solder and created a few bridges (I think I may need to replace the tip on my soldering iron or break down and get a station). How about creating a follow up video showing this process?

Oh, one more question. Would I solder the components in first, then solder the wires to connect them, or should I try to solder everything at the same time? (Sorry, I'm a newb! LOL!!)

*


----------



## The_Caretaker (Sep 13, 2006)

What type of soldiering iron are you using, you need one with a fine tip,
I usually solder the IC first then the wires to the resistors and capacitors, I check for bridges after each step using a voltmeter


----------



## Joven76 (Oct 5, 2012)

*

I'm using a 40 watt one from Radio Shack, but I just noticed that I really need to replace the tip. When it get's hot there's a grove in the tip. So I'll look into getting one that's a fine tip.

*


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Joven76, sorry for not getting back to you sooner. I would go with The_Caretaker's suggestion... Solder the IC (use a socket if you have one) and then the capacitors and resistors. However, don't trim the leads. Instead, use the leads as your wires. I do that all the time, and it seems to work out pretty well. Just watch out for shorts, since the leads won't be insulated. Also, for cleaning solder bridges, simply run the tip of the hot iron between the pads that are bridged. 9 times out of 10 it'll clean it right up. But get that fine tip, first.


----------

